Ask HN: What are some alternative careers for a hacker? - Kevin_S
======
axonic
Go guerrilla. Hack things better for your city, or a charity who is obviously
inept. Roads lead to doors.

~~~
aliirz
+1 this is what I am considering to do as well.

------
the-dude
Barista seems to be popular.

~~~
jason_slack
\+ 1 I spent a year as a barista.

~~~
muzani
Me and some friends have started cafes. Don't go that far.

It's surprisingly common for hackers because we tend to work consulting, which
is more emotionally scarring than prostitution.

------
codegladiator
Define hacker ? List skills/knowledge/expertise ?

------
b_emery
Scientist, Medical Doctor, Auto Mechanic, Appliance Repairman. All require a
similar cognitive toolkit: Curiosity, creativity, desire for deep knowledge
about how a system functions, ability to design experiments to troubleshoot,
etc.

------
terminalcommand
I think anything goes really, I am on my way of becoming a lawyer.

Seperating hacking from your real life may be beneficial in terms of work life
balance.

Although I must admit it is sad not to be able to work on your talents in your
day job.

------
richardknop
Dark net has some lucrative opportunities for best hackers. Note: I do not
endorse or recommend it.

------
probinso
baking is pretty cool. so is dance instructor.

